# GONE



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Fair comment


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

It was deleted - I'm guessing - because the yak shed is not a place for you to use as free advertising, as AKFF never was. C-Kayaks has a long and shameful history of trying to use AKFF for this purpose, from the insane rants against other retailers to the phantom memberships posting "hey, has anyone else seen this cool new kayak?" which just so happens to be distributed by c-kayaks. If you want to be a part of the community, contribute like AKS do. Don't expect us to just let our community be used for others' commercial gain.

Enjoy the freedom you have on AKFF now, I'm sure the 7 remaining members will be super interested in your flimsy kayak loader.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Why has the video that was originally posted in this thread by another member been removed and another members name linked to the thread,making him look like the author


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

mehi said:


> Why has the video that was originally posted in this thread by another member been removed and another members name linked to the thread,making him look like the author


Precisely. Thanks Mehi. I do not post commercial matter of any kind. Is an apology due?

BTW, is Bertros still here?


----------



## cjbfisher (Nov 19, 2010)

mehi said:


> Why has the video that was originally posted in this thread by another member been removed and another members name linked to the thread,making him look like the author


Dave,
I would say that the OP has had his account and posts deleted. Therefore what appears to be the first poster now, is actually the first responder.


----------



## TheMassive (Nov 23, 2009)

Bertros is in the boot of my car.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

cjbfisher said:


> mehi said:
> 
> 
> > Why has the video that was originally posted in this thread by another member been removed and another members name linked to the thread,making him look like the author
> ...


Thanks for that Mr Fisher, I thought it was someone behind the scene's trying to stir up a bit more shit.(so more people keep looking and logging on for more hits on the site) Personally I thinks it's time to forget about the past and get on with what;s important, Kayak Fishing and mate ship

Enjoy your day Guys


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

mehi said:


> Personally I thinks it's time to forget about the past and get on with what;s important, Kayak Fishing and mate ship
> 
> Enjoy your day Guys


 x2


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

paulsod said:


> mehi said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I thinks it's time to forget about the past and get on with what;s important, Kayak Fishing and mate ship
> ...


X3. I understand the anger about the sale, but it was Scott's entitlement.

We still all love kayaking and fishing, and my opinion is that many people jumped ship too soon. As a result, it is a shame about the loss of information to those starting out. Regarding the deletion of posts, I believe it is selfish at least, because newbiews could learn heaps from your experiences. Selfish, to say the least. At least you can sit in the yak shed and feel your anger against Scott is justified.

Is it?


----------



## kritz (Aug 13, 2007)

Trev, It's comments like your last one which is why people think your a flaming !!!!!!!!stick. You have just agreed to get on with kayak fishing and mateship and then you turn it around and try to stir more shite.

Take a good long hard look at yourself.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

kritz said:


> Trev, It's comments like your last one which is why people think your a flaming !!!!!!!!stick. You have just agreed to get on with kayak fishing and mateship and then you turn it around and try to stir more shite.
> 
> Take a good long hard look at yourself.


I will get on with kayaking and fishing. I do not intend to stir shite. I am looking forward to building this up again, and helping newbies wherever I can. I will eventually forget the treatment I received from people who regarded themselves as being allowed to make the comments they made, and the actions they took to ban me. In case you missed previous comments, Australian Law forbids the religious vilification on a public forum. Just letting you know....this is not a threat. I have already asked once for apologies, and for those that have already, that is the end of the matter. A learning curve if you like. If you are not one of those, you have nothing to worry about, so enjoy your own kayaking and fishing....it is such a great sport.

Nor is it a threat to those who are in the shed who haven't apologised. I am considering advice, which I am entitled to do. I may never do anything against those who vilified me.

I too lost a lot .... please consider all my contributions in the areas of safety equipment and Safety Days, weather knowledge and basic paddling skills, as well as the off topic entertainments contributions, jokes and music. AWTY must surely be bemoaning the loss of Seekers songs?


----------



## gtrain311 (Aug 6, 2012)

Consider all the advice you want. Go down your "legal rights" rhetoric but honestly have a good hard look at your self. Blaming others and not accepting that you had a major impact on what transpired is just a reflection on your self. A real shame what happened hear.


----------



## cjbfisher (Nov 19, 2010)

gtrain311 said:


> Consider all the advice you want. Go down your "legal rights" rhetoric but honestly have a good hard look at your self. Blaming others and not accepting that you had a major impact on what transpired is just a reflection on your self. A real shame what happened hear.


----------

